# BONTRAGER rumor Brakes and seatpost



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

did anyone else see the new bontrager carbon seatpost thats in the new ad in the bicycle or velonews buyers guid. look close and it looks to be full carbon (no aluminum top). 

heres the big rumor- the brakes on the same white lemond (unlabeled) bike have brakes that i have never seen before. they look to be fairly simple center pivot, possible new bontrager ultralight brakes???


check out the ad and discuss.


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

they might be M5 brakes but not so sure, hopefully not, it would be awesome for a mass market company to make some ultra light brakes.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

picture/link?


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

check out the magazines i have not seen an image on the internet yet.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

harvestlaser said:


> check out the magazines i have not seen an image on the internet yet.


I paged through the Bicycling buyers guide real quickly at the library yesterday when I had a few extra minutes before class but didn't see the Bontrager ad. Where approximatley was it in the Bicycling buyers guide?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

where's the link??? :mad2:


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

i havent seen a link but it is in the velonews buyers guide and the most recent velonews. all white page with a white lemond with bontrager on it, i cant be the only one that has noticed.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

I looked through the Bicycling buyers guide again and saw no advertisement for Lemond. The only Lemond that I saw in the whole magazine just had a Race X Lite seatpost. Possibly different ads for different regions? What page did you see it on harvest?


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

well, it looks like someone else finally found what i was looking at but no further info. hope the parts come out soon. 

http://www.brickwheels.com/?i=news&newsID=148


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

seems as if they are not completely right... the crankset doesnt have a 54-35 it more like 53-39. it would be impossible to run any chainring smaller than a 38 on 130, the bolt circle is far too big for a 35.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

harvestlaser said:


> well, it looks like someone else finally found what i was looking at but no further info. hope the parts come out soon.
> 
> 
> http://3392319564/ebay/?ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200085847636



whats the link? it doesnt work anyways???


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

sorry about that... my screw up. recheck prev post i edited it.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice to finally see what you're talking about. I was thinking about upgrading my seatpost and this now may be an option, but I would much rather see an aero post from Bontrager for road bikes instead of just the TT one.


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

i read an article about aero posts a while back, it was some research that john cobb did. he found out that thin aero posts are more aero and that a round or wide aero is more aero dynamic. i think its a form over function kind of thing for most considering lance and all his research yet never used an aero post.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

harvestlaser said:


> i read an article about aero posts a while back, it was some research that john cobb did. he found out that thin aero posts are more aero and that a round or wide aero is more aero dynamic. i think its a form over function kind of thing for most considering lance and all his research yet never used an aero post.


are you saying that a round post is more aero than an "aero-shaped" post?


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

harvestlaser said:


> he found out that thin aero posts are more aero and that a round or wide aero is more aero dynamic.


Your statement doesn't make any sense. What, in your opinion, is the difference between "aero" and "aero dynamic"?





harvestlaser said:


> i think its a form over function kind of thing for most considering lance and all his research yet never used an aero post.


Lance did indeed use aero posts...


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

http://www.slowtwitch.com/mainheadings/techctr/compact.html


DAN EMPFIELD: How about aero posts? It seems to me that an aero post on a compact frame ought to be a pretty good idea.

JOHN COBB: For many years I have recommended aero seat posts to many racers. Practically all of us well-intentioned retailers have sought after, stocked and sold some types of aero seat posts. Almost every rider who has gone out to set either a personal record or some world record has had their advisor or mechanic eye their seat post to help shave off those last few seconds of speed. It seems to make perfect sense to have some thin, willowy post between your legs so that air can easily flow out the back of the bike and give more speed. But what seems to make intuitive sense doesn’t always test out that way.

Using tall aero seat posts on a compact frame––though it seems like it ought to be faster––seems to actually cost time. How much slower is it? My results suggest that it might be about 45 seconds slower over 25 miles. Aero posts on traditional frames aren't as bad but still aren't as good as round posts.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

harvestlaser said:


> http://www.slowtwitch.com/mainheadings/techctr/compact.html
> 
> 
> DAN EMPFIELD: How about aero posts? It seems to me that an aero post on a compact frame ought to be a pretty good idea.
> ...



OK so only less aero when lots of seatpost is showing.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

No disrespect intended, HarvestLaser, but I find it hard to believe that John Cobb is correct, and that virtually every major triathlon and time trial frame manufacturer has it all wrong....especially considering all of the time, money, and technology the latter have invested in scientific wind-tunnel research...


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

i think the important part is not making the "aero" post too narrow. but when it comes down too it a different seatpost wont bring us to the next "level."


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

harvestlaser said:


> i think the important part is not making the "aero" post too narrow.


If, by "narrow", you're referring to reducing the camber of the airfoil, there would be no detrimental effect in making the post too narrow.

Minimizing the camber of the airfoil would reduce frontal area. It would also delay the boundary layer separation. Both of these things would reduce the overall drag.




harvestlaser said:


> but when it comes down too it a different seatpost wont bring us to the next "level."


That doesn't mean details like this shouldn't be examined and studied...


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

I contacted Bontrager and the post pictured is a new post and will be on 2008 bikes...


----------

